# Cleaning silver overlay bottles



## geezer39 (Aug 6, 2011)

Need to know best way to clean these bottles. I have been using "Twinkle" silver polish on other silver items which uses damp sponge and water rinse.  Looks as though some of these have been cleaned with dry wipe cleaner which leaves residue on some of these fancier bottles. Help needed. Thanks, Pat


----------

